# Advice please



## Jillian (May 23, 2009)

I hope some-one can give me some sound advice. 
Last Dec, my husbands half-brother passed away. At the funeral my husband met a family member of his brother( not related to my husband) who walked up to my husband and told him that she hadnt had a man in ages.
This woman invited my husband to stay at her flat when he was in her area on business. The following week she insulted me by refering to my size ( I didnt retaliate ) and then stopped all contact with me. When I told my husband that I thought her insulting me was quite hurtful , he said that he couldnt do anything about it because he didnt hear what was said and that he was sure that she didnt mean it in the way it was said.
On my Birthday she txt my husband and told him to wish me happy birthday even though she knows my phone number.
Since then , every time my husband is on business in her area , he stays over night at her flat. On two of those occasions I have found stain/ hair in his underwear whilst putting them into the wash.
When our itemised phone bill arrived I discovered that my husband had been texting and phoning this woman up to 35 times each month for the last 4 months.
I asked my husband whether there was some sort of emotional / sexual feeling between him and her and he said there wasnt and that no-one should stop their partner seeing a friend. There is more but I dont want to become boring!!
Does anyone else think that it is ok for a married man to be sleeping at another womans flat. Am I being silly?


----------



## leanpig (May 24, 2009)

35 times in one month for contact with a "friend" of the opposite sex - friendship or a deep emotional connection? I think you know what is going on here.

I put a keylogger on our home computer and found out what my husband was doing. There are ways to find out what they are doing. But if things aren't going well in your relationship and he is excited about going to this other location then I would gander a guess that he is cheating.

Do you care that he has another relationship?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I think you should not try to work anything out with a man who has a love life on the side.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

No, you're not being silly, its not okay for a married man to sleep at another womans house..theres got to be more to it then just a "friendship" to txt and call someone 35 times in one month..thats a little much.


----------

